# Non-Reference GTX 670/GTX 680



## jaysatish (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been trying to find and purchase a non-reference GTX 670 or GTX 680 (Preferably ASUS Direct CU II or Gigabyte Windforce) in India. Anybody know any shops where they're in stock and readily available?


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 9, 2012)

i am nt sure if they were avaliable. Few shops across india has those cards. U can call MD computer in kolkata, u might be lucky. 
BTW what cpu, psu u have ? And at what res do u game ?


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 9, 2012)

I noticed. I hoped someone here might know a shop with these awesome things in stock. I'll try calling MD Computers, thanks for the tip.

My processor is a brand new, Intel i7 3930K and my PSU is a Corsair TX850 V2. I'm still in the process of putting it together, currently it's just an open computer recklessly connected.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

have a look at this .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1672079-post850.html


----------



## Arnab (Jun 9, 2012)

I just called in MD computers some days ago , current price for GTX 680 of asus dc ii is 35k .. just call once for confirmation . 
Gigabyte has lot RMA Probs....


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, guys.

@dibya_kol Sorry, I forgot to mention that I game mostly at 1920x1080, sometimes at 2560x1600, depending on whether I'm at home or at work. 

@topgear Very nice, but that's a three-slotter card. Zotac is using a 680 PCB on their AMP! edition, and they slapped a huge cooler on top of it.

@Arnab I've come across the Asus 680 DC2 a lot of times. I'm very tempted to buy it but, like the Zotac AMP!, it's a three-slotter card. Not very convenient for me, since I'm planning to run SLI and add additional PCI cards later on.

I think I might have to wait one more week before more of these hit our market.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 9, 2012)

jaysatish said:


> Thanks for your replies, guys.
> 
> @dibya_kol Sorry, I forgot to mention that I game mostly at 1920x1080, sometimes at 2560x1600, depending on whether I'm at home or at work.
> 
> ...



Oh , then you might have to look for some other options.

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

jaysatish said:


> Thanks for your replies, guys.
> 
> @dibya_kol Sorry, I forgot to mention that I game mostly at 1920x1080, sometimes at 2560x1600, depending on whether I'm at home or at work.
> 
> ...



then why not get a ASUS GeForce GTX 670 Direct CU II - it's a Dual Slot card and meets your requirements very well


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 11, 2012)

That's exactly what I was asking about in my original post, lol.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

Rashi Peripherals handles Asus RMA. If you're not too skeptical about this, you'll get 98% performance of Zotac GTX 670 at 2k less .


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

jaysatish said:


> That's exactly what I was asking about in my original post, lol.



about the availability try MD comp, golchhait or else you can try This as well.


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 18, 2012)

I finally managed to snag an Asus GTX 670 from Hardwire. Looking great so far, waiting on the new drivers. 

I didn't know Erodov had an active "bazaar" like that (I don't shop online much), thanks for the info. If I'd known about the 670 on sale there, I might have got one quicker. Then again, if I did, I might never have found Hardwire (awesome, imo).


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats 

BTW, how much you paid for it and how long it took to get the card ??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 18, 2012)

GTX 670 is much faster than HD 7950 in 3D games. Congratz... Just waiting for another 2 month to get myself a hold of this beast


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> Congrats
> 
> BTW, how much you paid for it and how long it took to get the card ??



I paid 30K for the card and Hardwire shipped it to me within 2 days.



ashis_lakra said:


> GTX 670 is much faster than HD 7950 in 3D games. Congratz... Just waiting for another 2 month to get myself a hold of this beast



It performs very close to the 680. With a slight overclock it beats the 680's stock speeds by a few %. The 680 is not good bang for the buck as long as the 670 is around.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

though that's a bit over pricing for a card like GTX 670 DCII Top ( you got that,  right ) the deal is still good.



ashis_lakra said:


> GTX 670 is much faster than HD 7950 in 3D games. Congratz... Just waiting for another 2 month to get myself a hold of this beast



Wait for the official release of 12.7 driver - it will change many things


----------



## jaysatish (Jul 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> though that's a bit over pricing for a card like GTX 670 DCII Top ( you got that,  right ) the deal is still good.



Yup, that's the one. The 670 was about 2-3K more than I'd have liked to pay but this thing wrecks any and every game. I sold my old card (HD 5970) for a good price, it makes up for the cost. Besides, this thing wrecks any and every game. Overclocked, it runs very close to 1.3GHz. The cooler on this thing is inaudibly quiet even when it spins at 100% and keeps the card cool. Well-worth the cost.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

indeed GTX 670 has the necessary horse power to crush any games and it's very good future proof powerful GPU and Asus DCII Top is one of the best GTX 670 out on the market - so the extra cost really worth the performance, cooling and OC capability this gfx card offers.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2012)

*@ jaysatish*

If you can afford the Asus gtx 670 DCII top (1058mhz) , then buy it eyes closed. Out of the box, this card performs like no other and has won many accolades from almost every reviewer out there.

Its a must buy for every potential buyer at this range.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

Also , It Performs almost like a GTX 680 .


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Out of the box, it outperforms a 680 in almost every game thanks to its much higher clock speed than the reference one with even enough room for more.


----------

